# Intro book suggestions??



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

read a bunch of posts and understand the suggestion to get pro help on casting and the like - but before is work thru that i was wondering if anyone could suggest a good intro book. an older friend just gave me a ton of fly fishing equipment - some very expensive stuff - what i'm looking for is a book or two to help me wade thru the basics, so i can hit the ground running, so to speak. i am planning on fly fishing mainly for reds in the rockport area, as my majek can get me into some skinny chit. thanks for the suggestions. looking forward to expanding my horizons.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Fly-Casting Fundamentals by Lefty Kreh

This is one of the best, if not THE best, books on casting that exists. I refer to it regularly. 

Cliff


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

â€œFly-Fishing for Redfishâ€ by Chico Fernandez is pretty good. I had a DVD of his teaching casting, too, but lent it out. I used that DVD to get me up to speed, his explanation of casting made the most sense to me back when I was starting out. 

The book covers flies and techniques pretty much wherever redfish live. Itâ€™s not the worldâ€™s greatest reading, but thereâ€™s truth in it and itâ€™s pretty comprehensive. 

Whatever you know fishing with baitcasting gear translates well to the fly side. Knowing where redfish are at any given time is a big part of it. Sight casting is very similar with baitcasting gear and fly tackle. It just takes a while to get comfortable with line handling and casting in different conditions with fly rods. 

Iâ€™ve fly fished out of my friendâ€™s Blue Wave both off the bow and in the stern. Itâ€™s very doable in the right places and that boat doesnâ€™t even get very skinny. Your boat ought to be much better.


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Both of the above suggestions are spot on.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I started out with Lefty's books but that was a while back before accessible internet. There is a whole lot of stuff out there including Lefty or Bill Gammel on the internet. Also look for a fly fishing club in your area there are always guys that want to teach basics.




Option 2
If you get totally frustrated and decide you don't want to fly fish PM me and we will see if you want to sell any of that stuff.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Youtube is a good partner to the book I suggested. Read his comments and find a video to see it in action.

Cliff


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll second Lefty's books. That's where I started.

An even better resource is Youtube. You can learn pretty much anything on there and fly casting is no exception. Tons of videos and demonstrations to sift through. Bill Gammels stuff is good as well as Chris Myers' stuff. Start with this one






He's got tons of videos as well on how to correct certain problems and techniques. Very informative and he explains everything well with some slo mo videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/fishcamp1/videos


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Orvis used to sell an introductory book, an easy read, covers all the basics.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com

Some pretty good info here.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

X2 on Steve Meyers


----------

